# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى شروحات :  كيفية البحث  عن المواضيع والتحديثات في محرك بحث المنتدى

## mohamed73

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
من المعروف او من الاشياء الشائعة وفي نفس الوقت البسيطة  في المنتديات هو مشكل البحث 
فغالبا ما نرى تحديثا جديدا او موضوع مهم وفي فترة وجيزة ومع كثرة المواضع والردود يختفي الموضوع او التحديث 
فنجد صعوبة في ايجاده مرة ثانية  ولذالك فمربع بحث المنتدى مفيد جدا في ايجاد ما نبحث عنه قبل السؤال 
وهذا مثال بسيط عن كيفية للبحث عن احد التحديثات       اتمنى ان اكون قد افدت ولو بقليل 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي  وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## salinas

مشكور اخي

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## yassin55

تسلم كتير اخى  على المعلومه 
بارك الله  فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا  اخي  على الشرح

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور ياغالى اضافة رائعة للمنتدى

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا عل توضيح يـــــــابوب

----------


## سالم احمودة

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شرح رائع 
تسلم يداك

----------


## سالم احمودة

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## سالم احمودة

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ighdriss

مشكور اخي

----------


## kojyy

تسلم ايدك

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## helpo

شكرا لكم

----------


## salinas

مشكور اخي

----------


## mor71

*مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## charafi

شرح رائع  تسلم يداك

----------


## chakib406

_مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير_

----------


## salis210

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## mssamn

مشكور اخي   [MENTION=1]mohamed73[/MENTION]

----------


## pirlo21218

مشكور اخي

----------


## خالد م

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## MR.Zero

مشكور جزاك الله خير

----------


## mssamn

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## asaad wahsh

*جزاك الله خير اخي*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الله ينور يا غالي
تقييم
++*

----------

